# Sublimation or Heat Transfer?



## ABomb (Jun 28, 2008)

Brand new to T-Shirts. I have a heat press, and an Epson 1400 printer.

I want to make T-Shirts for businesses, special events, custom work, and for FUN!

I am trying to decide which way to go: Heat Transfers, or Sublimation?

Can anyone help me with pros and cons, or which would work best for my ideas?

I am familiar with Paint Shop Pro (and have it already), and planned on using it as the software for design. Any help is greatly appreciated!

I can repay these forums with awesome marketing techniques (my specialty) once I get going!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest yu start with injet transfers. Sublimation is a tricky process and requires polyester clothing as a substrate and only works on light colors. Regular inkjet will work on cotton and 50/50. Dark or light shirts (with appropriate paper). The ink cost is very costly for sublimation and regular durabrite epson ink will work for inkjet. This is very brief descriptions of both processes. Sublimation can be used on many other substrates like mugs,clock faces,trophies,etc. The only requirement is the substrate must have a polymer coating. .... JB


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

Well...
Inkjet transfers require less money upfront but actually cost a little more per sq. inch than sublimation. For this; all you need it ink nd the transfers for light and dark colored shirts. Of course for dark colored, you will have to design so that the white part will not show up on the shirt, or cut it all by hand or purchase a vinyl cutter to cut it for you.

With sublimation; you need to buy the sub ink, sub paper and tshirts that will accept the sublimation process. That means shirts with at least 50% polyester(for a stressed look), though 100% is preferred of course.
The thing with sublimation is that there is a multitude of various substrates that can be sublimated onto, flags, tags, bags, and other rhyming words...mugs, license plates, and so much more.

If you are just wanting to do shirts, I would suggest starting with commercial grade transfers and then maybe later if you want to expand, add sublimation.

Heat Transfers:
Pros: Less Upfront Cost, no special ink required, print on most shirts.
Cons: Less Durability, possible cracking, fading.

Sublimation:
Pros - Uv resistant, won't crack, peel, fade(on 100% poly substrates). lasts for life of substrate, can't scratch it. Broader choice of substrates.
Cons - High Upfront Ink Cost, restricted to polyester fabric or polymer coated products

I am sure there is something I am missing, maybe some others can chime in here..


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Also......with the 1400 printer you can buy refillable carts or a CIS ......then fill with Heat Transfer pigment ink.....which is A LOT less expensive than epson ink!!!!

SUB ink is VERY expensive!


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Greetings Aaron,

Since you mentioned marketing skills in your post, I’ll relate my thoughts to your area of expertise.

If you have the marketing background implied in your post, don’t think in terms of product or process; rather think in terms of customer. Who will you be marketing to? How will you reach them? What do you think they want? Is it an ordinary or upscale market? Is there a chance for repeat business or will everything be a point of purchase sale? What is your USP? Can you present added perceived value?

Costs and prices are relative. If you can present enough value in products that prospects want, price is not the main issue. If you can’t, then no price is cheap enough. It doesn’t matter if it is heat transfers or sublimation.

As you make your plans, trust your instincts. As a final check, mentally step back and ask yourself one final question: “Does this make sense”. If your answer is “Yes”, then you may be good to go.

If your answer is “Yes, but…” there are still some more questions to be answered.

As you can tell, I have shared a “Readers Digest” answer but perhaps it will add to the old creative juices. The decorating business attracts hands-on and often highly creative folks. Hopefully, they will also always have fun.

However, to “make it” in business, the bottom line is always about The Bottom Line.


----------



## thesignshop (Jun 24, 2008)

You guys have got it made, (said with a twinge of envy). The downside to living in the UK I find are the problems of trying to get a decent selection of materials. I've tried every known company and am still unable to get prospray


----------



## thesignshop (Jun 24, 2008)

Can anyone please let me know of a US company who can a good spray fixative for my sublimation work as I still get a bit of ghosting. Ta very much.


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

I got mine from Conde Systems, where I get most of my sublimation supplies.


----------



## thesignshop (Jun 24, 2008)

Where are they based Carl??


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Conde is based in Alabama. ..... JB


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

yea..what COED said, sorry didn't get to you sooner. Mobile, Alabama. 

They have done me right ever since I started ordering from them last year.


----------



## thesignshop (Jun 24, 2008)

COEDS said:


> Conde is based in Alabama. ..... JB


Thanks JB & Carl sorry been away for a couple of days at a t-shirt convetion


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. The biggest limitation I have found with sublimation, is that is is basically restricted to white, or pastel garments.*

*Biggest limitation I have I have found with heat transfers, is finding a product that withstands normal washing.*

*In my own case, I have reluctantly had to adopt a combination of the two methods to complement my existing cut vinyl.*

*There are different costs to both methods, but you have to look at it, from the perpective of exactly what it is, you want to print.*

*Hope this helps.  *


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

DREAMGLASS said:


> *...**I have reluctantly had to adopt a combination of the two methods to complement my existing cut vinyl...**you have to look at it, from the perpective of exactly what it is, you want to print...**  *


Brillant! Your observation is spot-on. We teach, almost to the point of "preaching", that there are no "good and bad" decorating methods. There are only "most appropriate" methods for what you want to accomplish.

Learning to use and deal with "what is", is a lot more profitable than pounding square pegs into the round holes of "can't you just...".


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Jack,

In my opinion, this is one of the best posts on this entire forum. Well said!

Mark


----------



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

i dont think you can really choose just one. is there anyone here that does just one and not the other as well? buy everything you need for sublimation and then just add to that heat transfer paper..then you're able to do both.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. You have two ways to go really.*

*Buy your equipment then adapt your designs to suit what you can produce.*

*Alternatively choose your equipment to suit the designs you have in mind.*


----------

